# [V] Steam Account mit 56 Spielen



## guukkoo (27. August 2011)

..................


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. August 2011)

http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...Sort=12288&nr=52877&pos=5&anz=634&Blank=1.pdf

_Es ist Ihnen untersagt, Ihr Benutzerkonto zu verkaufen, für dessen Nutzung Geld zu verlangen oder es anderweitig weiterzugeben.
_
Das nur als Denkanstoss.


----------



## Crysisheld (27. August 2011)

Beitrag gelöscht weil Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von STEAM!

Steam Subscriber Agreement


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Beitrag gelöscht weil Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von STEAM!
> 
> Steam Subscriber Agreement


 

wegen verstoßes gegen irgendwelche agbs werden hier also beiträge gelöscht?
interessant...


----------



## guukkoo (27. August 2011)

Ob das ein Verstoß gegen die AGB von Steam sind interessiert mich nicht wirklich. Ich habe für alle Spiele auf diesem Account Geld bezahlt, brauche den Account und die Spiele aber nun nicht mehr und deshalb will ich sie los werden. Aber finde es ebenfalls interessant, wie hier Beiträge gelöscht werden. Denn gegen irgendwelche AGB bzw. Regeln von PC Games habe ich hier keinesfalls verstoßen.


----------



## Mothman (27. August 2011)

Mal völlig ab von der Rechtslage:
Wenn Steam den Verkauf von Konten untersagt, kannst du doch garnicht gewährleisten, dass der Käufer dann auch einen uneingeschränkten, zeitlich unbegrenzten Zugang zu dem Konto bekommt. 
Also ist das unter Umständen eine Blase, die platzen kann und dem Käufer um die Ohren fliegt. 

Selbst wenn es "rechtlich", "forenregel-technisch" okay wäre, ist es mindestens unmoralisch. 

Unter der Voraussetzung Steam unterbindet diesen Handel wirklich. Hab damit keine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## Crysisheld (27. August 2011)

Hallo, 

also ich habe deinen Beitrag aus dem Grund gelöscht, weil du deinen Steam Account verkaufen möchtest, was aber durch STEAM bzw. Valve verboten wurde. Es geht dort um die Lizenzen. Wenn du ein Spiel bei Steam erwirbst, erwirbst du nur das Recht das Spiel zu nutzen, nicht aber zu besitzen! Das Nutzungsrecht beschränkt sich auf eine Person, bzw. den Inhaber des Steam Accounts. Durch deinen Verkauf begehst du Vertragsbruch. 

Auch wenn es nicht explizit in den Forenregeln genannt ist. Hast du einen Beitrag zu einem Thema erstellt, was illegal ist. In den Forenregeln steht auch nichts über Raubkopien bzw. den Verkauf selbiger. Was glaubst du würde passieren, wenn jetzt jemand schreibt "Verkaufe viele Sicherheitskopien supergünstig"?? 

Gruß


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. August 2011)

Wenn ich Käufer wäre, und der Steam Account dann nen Monat später gesperrt würde, wäre das geschrei groß. Wie Mothman schon sagt. Zumal du ja auch ne recht ordentliche Stange Geld dafür haben wolltest, für die ich (als Käufer) durchaus vor Gericht ziehen würde.
Verkauf in solchen Gaming-Foren ist halt irgendwie immer eine Grauzone. Bei uns im Geekkeller ist es jedenfalls auch untersagt. Wie die Redaktion hier dazu steht, weiß ich nicht - rechtlich könnte man ctec aber sicher nicht an den Kragen, ist ja ein Privatverkauf. Evtl müssten hier die Verkaufsregeln im Trödelmarkt nochmal nachgebessert werden(?)


----------



## Crysisheld (27. August 2011)

So hier nochmal ein Auszug aus dem PCGames Regeln zum Kleinanzeigenforum: 

_[size=x-large]Punkt 4.a: CD Keys, Registrierungen, MMORPGs[/size]
 Immer mehr Spiele verwenden CD Keys oder Registrierungen. Gerade bei den Spielen sollte schon gleich im ersten Beitrag ein Bemerkung dazu gemacht werden. Wurde der Key schon verwendet? Ist ein Account damit verbunden? Auch die jeweiligen Nutzungsbedingungen in der Welt der MMORPGs sollte man genau beachten.

_

Es geht zwar hier um MMORPGs aber Nutzungsbedingung ist Nutzungsbedingung!


----------



## Adamanthul (27. August 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man das einfach mal in die Forenregeln implementieren, das Steam-Accounts generell nicht angeboten werden dürfen, da es ja doch alle 3 Monate wieder dieselbe Debatte im Verkaufsforum gibt.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. August 2011)

Adamanthul schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das einfach mal in die Forenregeln implementieren, das Steam-Accounts generell nicht angeboten werden dürfen, da es ja doch alle 3 Monate wieder dieselbe Debatte im Verkaufsforum gibt.


Wenn schon, dann müsste das Verbot konsequenterweise für alle Spiele die an einen Account gebunden sind gültig sein. Weshalb sollte dieses nur für Steam gelten?


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann müsste das Verbot konsequenterweise für alle Spiele die an einen Account gebunden sind gültig sein. Weshalb sollte dieses nur für Steam gelten?


 
und eigentlich auch wohl alle MMORPGs, denn ich glaub ja nicht das man auch einen HdR-Account verkaufen darf


----------



## Adamanthul (28. August 2011)

Steam habe ich nur genannt weil es nun mal bei Weitem die größte Plattform ist und auch am meisten hier zum Verkauf auftaucht. Aber wenn man die Regeln anpasst sollte man natürlich jegliche Accountverkäufe unterbinden, die laut AGB nicht erlaubt sind da hast du schon Recht.


----------



## Batze (30. August 2011)

Aha, also kümmert Ihr euch jetzt auch noch um die AGBs von allen anderen. Tolle Sache, Valve hat einen Sheriff gefunden der sie vertritt.

Soll sich doch Valve drum kümmern und sehen das niemand Ihre teuer gekaufen Spiele einfach so weitergeben darf.

Und jeder der hier oder woanders einen Account kauft muss selbst wissen das er damit auf die Nase fallen kann.


----------



## Mothman (30. August 2011)

Batze schrieb:


> Und jeder der hier oder woanders einen Account kauft muss selbst wissen das er damit auf die Nase fallen kann.


Und warum sollten wir Verkäufe unterstützen, bei denen jemand "auf die Nase fallen kann", bzw. wo es garkeine Grundlage für einen legalen Handel gibt?
Finde es unverschämt sowas überhaupt anzubieten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. August 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Finde es unverschämt sowas überhaupt anzubieten.


 
dann mach doch endlich dicht hier, und gut is


----------



## Mothman (30. August 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> dann mach doch endlich dicht hier, und gut is


 Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl ...


----------

